# Amano eggs



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi!

One of my amano shrimp in my 12 gal community tank is full of eggs.
Am I understanding correctly that these won't hatch because the tank is freshwater?
What will happen? I'm pretty sure the fish will eat them but if they don't should I try to remove them?
Is the shrimp going to be ok?

Thanks!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Wage will be fine. She will keep laying every second full moon. We tried. A few times. Didn't work. Ours are at
Least 7 years old now and they just keep laying 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks, April! I'm reassured. 
Oh how I wish I could get baby amanos. Oh well.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

If you ever have spare time and tanks, you can always try rearing the larvae in brackish water xP


----------



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

I've heard that to make the eggs watch, the water has to be half salt water or smth. Sorry I'm not an expert on that. I've just heard bits and pieces


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

you have amanos that are over 7 years old? how long do they live?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I heard they can live 12 years. One person has one they said 12 years old. Our tank st home is a 60 gallon with cherry shrimp, japonica and the whole
Bottom is about a thousand small
Moss balls and one giant one. Also breeding group of bushy oars. We do nothing to it. Maybe twice a year take a bit of water out and add some
Cold
From the outdoor hose. 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

plantedinvertz: I don't have a spare tank, or spare time.  Maybe in another life... 
HashAsh: thanks! That's what I read as well. 
nigerian prince & April: amazing lifespans for such little creatures!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

both mine are berried at the moment.


----------



## cody-reece (Jul 30, 2014)

I have 3 ghost shrimp in my 30 gal community tank. I had them for 2 years now. Angels don't touch them or gouramis


----------

